# Prayer Request for a Woody's Member.... Update 1/25/12



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

I hope him & his wife doesn't mind, but keep, Nautical Son & his wife Yara in your prayers, last I saw his Dad was passing, don't know if he has right now, but the family is in need of spiritual uplifting.  Thank you!

They have called the family in as of a few minutes ago 10:13 - - 1/25/12.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I hope him & his wife doesn't mind, but keep, Nautical Son & his wife Yara in your prayers, last I saw his Dad was passing, don't know if he has right now, but the family is in need of spiritual uplifting.  Thank you!






He has passed according to Yara's post on FB.



Prayers for Troy, Yara and family .


----------



## rydert (Jan 21, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He has passed according to Yara's post on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for Troy, Yara and family .



Thanks Quack............ so sorry, Troy!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2012)

Update, he Has NOT passed, they kept him sedated yesterday, he is in Hospice Care.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Update, he Has NOT passed, they kept him sedated yesterday, he is in Hospice Care.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 22, 2012)

Praying for this gentleman and the family............................


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 23, 2012)

prayer sent


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 23, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Paymaster (Jan 24, 2012)

My Prayers are added with these others.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 24, 2012)

sent.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2012)

He has passed........... continued prayers for the family.....


----------



## Jasper (Jan 25, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Bo Webb (Jan 25, 2012)

Praying


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2012)

We're thinking and praying for you guys. So, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 25, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------

